# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  SERVICIO DE PROCESAMIENTO DE PRODUCTOS NATURALES ORGANICOS

## memexorganic

Somos una empresa 100% peruana que desde su creación ofrece a sus clientes diversos servicios, preocupados por una continua innovación y estandarización de nuestros procesos que permitan asegurar la calidad homogénea de productos. Entendemos la importancia de brindar un servicio con calidad, rapidez, eficiencia y honestidad; enmarcados en valores éticos, con plena responsabilidad social y preocupados por nuestro entorno. 
Contamos con máquinas de Acero Inoxidable con la cual se obtiene productos LIBRES DE RESIDUOS TÓXICOS y por lo cual son APTOS para el consumo humano, realizamos servicio de molienda de diversos productos andinos y amazónicos; con sus diferentes variedades, los trabajos se realizan con puntualidad y responsabilidad.  
Realizamos servicio de molienda de productos andinos como Maca, Yacon, Uña de gato, Alagarroba, Quinua, Kiwicha, Cañihua, Chia, Sacha inchi y frutas como lúcuma, plátano, aguaymanto, camu camu. Así como también harinas gelatinizadas (sin alteraciones del sabor, color ni olor). Contamos con certificaciones de calidad, Certificación orgánica de Control Union, así como registro en la FDA. Además Contamos con maquinaria nueva de acero inoxidable de grado alimentario y con diseño sanitario. Ponemos a su entera disposición, nuestra amplia experiencia en servicios de molienda para una gran variedad de granos. 
Realizamos servicio completo de tableteado y envasado de maca, Uña de gato, camu camu, Sacha inchi, lúcuma, quinua, yacon, etc., en presentaciones de  500, 600, 800 y 1000 mg por unidad. Con excelente maquinaria para dicho proceso. Entregamos los trabajos con puntualidad y responsabilidad; respetando los parámetros de nuestros clientes. 
Contactarse al Telf: (511)3510279 Cel: 979824285 
Ing. Deybi Sanjinez contact@memexorganic.comTemas similares: Artículo: Empresas peruanas participarán en feria estadounidense de productos naturales y orgánicos Artículo: Junín inaugura hoy nueva planta de procesamiento de productos orgánicos Artículo: 25 expositores mostrarán productos naturales y orgánicos en Perú Natura 2011 Perú se prepara para asistir a ferias de productos naturales y orgánicos en Estados Unidos y Canadá El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------

